# Jow Ga vs TKD.  Round 1 TKD wins?



## JowGaWolf (Nov 9, 2017)

I had fun on this one.  This guy matched me technique for technique.  Took me down with some basic stuff that I should have been able to avoid.  That's what I get for sleeping on the basics.  I hope to be able to spar with him again in the near future.  

This is light sparring.


----------

